

Ask HN: How to you read new comments on existing threads - themonk

I often revisit threads on HN, but It is not easy to figure out what all the new threads got posted since my last visit.
======
jcr
I spotted the following a while ago. It's a greasemonkey script that is
supposed to modify new comments on HN in some distinct way like highlighting
them or similar. I haven't tried it or read the code.

<https://github.com/polyfractal/HNHalfLife>

~~~
polyfractal
Yep, I wrote (and still use) that. It does two things. On the main page, it
puts "(X New Comments)" next to comment links that you've visited. Inside
comment discussion pages, it places "New Comment" tags next to new comments.

Simple but effective. It uses HTML5 local storage, so you'll need a compatible
greasemonkey-enabled browser.

Frankly, I wish pg would just add this feature to the site itself...

------
sendos
I wrote a greasemonkey script <https://gist.github.com/1187770>

What this does is allow you to navigate through the comments chronologically,
using the right and left arrow keys.

That is, when you visit an HN thread, you just press the right arrow and it
takes you to the latest comment. Press it again and it takes you to the 2nd
most recent comment, etc. Pressing the left arrow moves you backwards.

------
c_t_montgomery
My buddy Michael Schade put this tool together, if you're interested:
<https://github.com/michaelschade/hnpc>

